# MTD 2-stage with tight Drive Control cable



## dougjcrm (Dec 11, 2016)

I just bought a new MTD 2-stage 22" from Menards. When I start it, it starts to move and blades spin BECAUSE the Drive Control cable and Auger Control cable are already tight. I haven't even pushed the lever down. The wheels are locked, I can't move it freely. Moving the drive cable bracket doesn't fix it. How do I add slack to the cables?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Post the model number, so people can look at the set up. The belts are new, also. So that may account for some of it. Usually MTD has how to adjust the cable in their owners manuals.


----------



## DennisP (Jan 10, 2016)

Sounds like it wasn't setup properly.

Take it back. They will either fix it or give you another one.

There is plenty of adjustment in the brackets. All of the cables are meant to be taught from the factory. They are taught but not engaging the the drive or auger.

Sounds like you maybe installed the handlebars in too high of a position. the lower U-bar and the upper handlebars go in at the lowest position with the bolts in the top holes. There is no adjustment to raise the handlebars higher. The lower bolt holes are for another set of carriage bolts to be used on heavy duty models. The light duty stuff has uses just the upper bolt holes assembled as I mentioned.

For reference there is no adjustability for the cables outside of the brackets that slide up and down. There are no adjustments on the cables themselves.


----------

